# New Hip Hop



## jetsfool623 (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;9AkQlHHyw-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AkQlHHyw-g&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 24, 2011)

His voice is kinda funny. This isn't new but your video made me think about him. You might like him, check him out kenn starr. 
[video=youtube;nRuVacote0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRuVacote0I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mattman (Jun 24, 2011)

how about some southern shit in this biatch

[video=youtube;hvKCAQgPQsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKCAQgPQsI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;D857cJ37zbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D857cJ37zbc[/video]


----------



## mattman (Jun 24, 2011)

i love nipsey, hes got that west coast slang

[video=youtube;wu2pK_ms6JA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wu2pK_ms6JA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mu8SNEQAb4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu8SNEQAb4c[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;u-mg4KCPJ4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-mg4KCPJ4Q[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;vC4k1pdnxEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC4k1pdnxEQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;9DM580ippHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DM580ippHg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;JOYTFSeEU5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOYTFSeEU5M[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;PKWFvbgkWls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKWFvbgkWls&playnext=1&list=PLDA1A0610903DD3D4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;_fHTBdoOuYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fHTBdoOuYE[/video]


----------



## Flaco918 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jet Life foo!!! 

i've been listening to curren$y for a while now,love his music. i went to the jet life tour in nyc..irving plaza. i was so f'ing high that whole show..u didnt even have to smoke to get high,the whole place was smoked out......Spitta did his thing,so did everyone else.

Curren$y over wiz, but wiz is still a beast.. shit i was on chat roullete the other day, and saw wiz on cam. b.s.'ed for a sec, cool shit. big sean is nice too, up and coming but been workin.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

Flaco918 said:


> Jet Life foo!!!
> 
> i've been listening to curren$y for a while now,love his music. i went to the jet life tour in nyc..irving plaza. i was so f'ing high that whole show..u didnt even have to smoke to get high,the whole place was smoked out......Spitta did his thing,so did everyone else.
> 
> Curren$y over wiz, but wiz is still a beast.. shit i was on chat roullete the other day, and saw wiz on cam. b.s.'ed for a sec, cool shit. big sean is nice too, up and coming but been workin.


hell yeah thats all im listing to rite now the whole JET crew spitta trademark roddy fiend and cornerboy p i was at the JET life show in LAwhen we were in line my lil brother saw this on a billboard the show was cool


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;jk9hjospx1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk9hjospx1o[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;R7oWSgYz388]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7oWSgYz388[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;mvfUCCbtHiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvfUCCbtHiw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;eLtHachTueI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLtHachTueI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;JyE_fTcx3hA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyE_fTcx3hA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;KB3VF99ZDik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB3VF99ZDik[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;5ZOIAH_fERs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZOIAH_fERs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;91Ml5XPArPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Ml5XPArPY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;y89axte5Wjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y89axte5Wjs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;JqQCRfkQYao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqQCRfkQYao[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFyOT3RyEuM

If you haven't heard of Eligh you should really check this out.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;hOTQJnDfbNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOTQJnDfbNY[/video] 
LIVING LEGENDS


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;o2pR6W4lBMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2pR6W4lBMc[/video]
[video=youtube;TgAgLJ87ucI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgAgLJ87ucI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;4k18VIqM764]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k18VIqM764[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;k729U5AMIKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k729U5AMIKI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;o7nZUIdxwPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7nZUIdxwPw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;W_4TWA6lNoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_4TWA6lNoo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;8MH4ZkjCqAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MH4ZkjCqAA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;SYzkOettxUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYzkOettxUc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;qFH4PttDMsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFH4PttDMsA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rx5aVI2zsFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5aVI2zsFE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;oon__DFZwzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oon__DFZwzQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;YGhf2Tk4ubA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGhf2Tk4ubA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;IO4PSGydGpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO4PSGydGpc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;4qqLXBbagUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qqLXBbagUY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;bQ_QZC2cYls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ_QZC2cYls&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;6ye23CdI2z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ye23CdI2z0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;lQeu-ggUpKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQeu-ggUpKo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;TldUEViX36c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TldUEViX36c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;UKjj4hk0pV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjj4hk0pV4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ws3Ks0FGxYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws3Ks0FGxYM[/video]


----------



## Flaco918 (Jun 26, 2011)

damn jetsfool, lots of good videos/music u got on here...im feelin all of it,havent heard some of these either...nas,wu,beatnut,mos,wiz,spitta,stal.....real hip-hop/rap....love'em it,bout to light one up and start bumpin this shit. 

u into any west coast rap?? i used to listen to a fair amount of west...besides the obvious like snoop,cube(west side connect gang. dub c, mack 10).....e40,yuckmouth, mac dre(rip),xz, strong arm steady,phil da. krondon, mitchy slick... just a few.

cant forget the south either...outkast,UGK,ti, wayne still nice but im gettin tired of ymcm camp..


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;VudDhilSoK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VudDhilSoK8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;sevZEOUXpw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sevZEOUXpw4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;iWJjgLA8N8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJjgLA8N8c[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;-5UTTHeRnZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5UTTHeRnZE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;4nHoRozjC-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nHoRozjC-U[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;7r9s5SB-uKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r9s5SB-uKQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;6IzYl-eRTHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IzYl-eRTHM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;B8tSVAgzqtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8tSVAgzqtI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Fz42nWqBKwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz42nWqBKwQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;4lx5xDxB42I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lx5xDxB42I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;NzG1a_3qvOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzG1a_3qvOo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;biYtQYYNXPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biYtQYYNXPQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;5UXjEyrDmYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UXjEyrDmYU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;LBukL-RKl5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBukL-RKl5c[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;dV8CLy9L-Ss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV8CLy9L-Ss[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;SCHFbZZOHyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCHFbZZOHyw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;3cCTbFqbbZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cCTbFqbbZE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;1JEDUqFEZHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JEDUqFEZHE&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;YTO11Dq-0aM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTO11Dq-0aM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;oy8D6gncHOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy8D6gncHOA[/video]


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;SQLngWdvxZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQLngWdvxZs[/video]


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;garzDIm7Oj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=garzDIm7Oj4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;1Szh02z2l94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Szh02z2l94[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jz5krQ0Zr_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz5krQ0Zr_I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;3H-wXtkPE9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H-wXtkPE9Q[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;kyWTJWrH1aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyWTJWrH1aI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;PJcAkC_KMx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJcAkC_KMx8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;jcdz8iOb-vA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcdz8iOb-vA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;TL6hE1uk1QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL6hE1uk1QU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;5G2n-lzo9mY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G2n-lzo9mY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;MLDBdJIbMik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLDBdJIbMik&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qhv8uOi8-Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhv8uOi8-Os[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;T8oKP1-zzzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8oKP1-zzzs&feature=fvsr[/video]


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;JRRMtq6XRsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRRMtq6XRsc[/video]

have y'all heard this cat, dude is MAD nice with the flow and delivery.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;peII1Y_iY1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peII1Y_iY1w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;1CMqv9MBpw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CMqv9MBpw0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;tIe_74rmx-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIe_74rmx-A[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;VX_pgWN-R5w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX_pgWN-R5w[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;vpEod7FhPno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpEod7FhPno[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;n10sX0OUkjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n10sX0OUkjA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hakch-YaPlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hakch-YaPlk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;VTUSDLeFCCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTUSDLeFCCo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;89qe_WzGbm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89qe_WzGbm0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;E3DNFldAP0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3DNFldAP0s[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;gMe8lB1uDs8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMe8lB1uDs8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;sEpSlXui0LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEpSlXui0LA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;sY7c_t51PAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY7c_t51PAk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;rzzYUkM4w44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzzYUkM4w44[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;UYAeJ0gN_bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYAeJ0gN_bk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ow_N7ikq3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow_N7ikq3JI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;d2BNDqcd6H4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2BNDqcd6H4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;VC-GN1irJrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC-GN1irJrU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;KXeS5but_l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXeS5but_l4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;rc98XjwI7iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc98XjwI7iI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;nZTcNOlv8dA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZTcNOlv8dA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;-8Fj7iTHw8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8Fj7iTHw8c&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;QdVZdkxxJEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdVZdkxxJEQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;C-oeItAFAA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-oeItAFAA4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 28, 2011)

I dunno, I personally would qualify this as hip-hop just cuz of his body of work & record label. Amazing music nonetheless...

[video=youtube;TuKcl8e_7J0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKcl8e_7J0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;vXmqauitBkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXmqauitBkM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;VAPl-SozV-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAPl-SozV-0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;4IGvceouKmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IGvceouKmM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;nOh2RJPYUDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOh2RJPYUDU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hvx_jLKqeUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvx_jLKqeUI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;qwjILuYiBuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwjILuYiBuY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;JoMPxSi9iUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoMPxSi9iUM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;YzOFxwdmlx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzOFxwdmlx8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;mHkRHiEjt8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHkRHiEjt8I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;tWIBCd_Skg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWIBCd_Skg0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;eOR3LZGGWHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOR3LZGGWHY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;_ZLbC-xiPiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZLbC-xiPiI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;ntVcEZ2sVMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntVcEZ2sVMo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;8ctpic0VhrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ctpic0VhrA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;I1mzlQqPXg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1mzlQqPXg4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;GgcCvGdXAxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgcCvGdXAxg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;CKMnDdZUCk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKMnDdZUCk0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;v_HW_AQiKkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_HW_AQiKkc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;b5aocYRShXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5aocYRShXM[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;zCvNjsKaS78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCvNjsKaS78[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;Gc5HbSc6_vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc5HbSc6_vo[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought the title was new hip-hop but oh well, some good hip-hop here.[video=youtube;aO0wYzFiaYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO0wYzFiaYY[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;CtTm9YxbTjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtTm9YxbTjw&feature=related[/video]

The artist is actually Akuma & Factor not just Akuma.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;mmgM8h-L9S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmgM8h-L9S8[/video]

Gotta love the Billie Holiday sample in this one.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;NReT4f1bXY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NReT4f1bXY0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;gKw5mBh4rYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw5mBh4rYs[/video]

Notice the length of the video on this one.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;jAyciekIPBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAyciekIPBo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;b4gQP5r4IyU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4gQP5r4IyU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;cTXeg-Swq9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;NH6BjUihMSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH6BjUihMSM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;IJBEALmaU9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJBEALmaU9s[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;KaxlpNB1tIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaxlpNB1tIw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZLVSpTGhy58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLVSpTGhy58[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;VBqyoUEoSo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBqyoUEoSo0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;OJ7WCD2Gd1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ7WCD2Gd1o[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;L6_6E0T3wss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6_6E0T3wss&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;7vUhwuedIgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vUhwuedIgU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;o_QXYpK8FNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_QXYpK8FNE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;xcKB13xGn0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcKB13xGn0Q[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;4iLqhrvKPW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iLqhrvKPW0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;sNVU40d7iWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNVU40d7iWI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;uyirZw5QP14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyirZw5QP14[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;JrVt10PTD8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrVt10PTD8I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;W6p5E0oNgws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6p5E0oNgws[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Io3hBkI5GiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io3hBkI5GiU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;wETu2bCywDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wETu2bCywDg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;9aokZ2gIGlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aokZ2gIGlM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;YYt-zq8T9-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYt-zq8T9-4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;q1s4yoGnIWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1s4yoGnIWo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;MhZNjWX0ER4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhZNjWX0ER4[/video] this is my first grow june 11 - june 28 2011
Curren$y - BBS


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;v8fKrSt8Zo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8fKrSt8Zo0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;s0YZAAWfLA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0YZAAWfLA4[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;fNBrqJOPM3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNBrqJOPM3o[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;nRNBY4BvylU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRNBY4BvylU[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;QFEu5tKGJvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFEu5tKGJvI[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;_rjO5PMbics]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rjO5PMbics[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;DSHZbd9L50M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHZbd9L50M[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;v6tqn7uhYKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tqn7uhYKk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mort Fink said:


> [video=youtube;v6tqn7uhYKk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6tqn7uhYKk[/video]


hell yeah man putting a gang of dope shit


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Zy9i1lXAG7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy9i1lXAG7E[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;bWze_JdO57s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWze_JdO57s[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;-_EIh8O8FrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_EIh8O8FrA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;6aCKx_cvmII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aCKx_cvmII[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;uVcEU-JNpPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVcEU-JNpPk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;gM9poqem7UQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM9poqem7UQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;yycEmz8Tpgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yycEmz8Tpgc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;3IoPeNC4k_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IoPeNC4k_0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;uxaMgyMt0cs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxaMgyMt0cs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;38FViJKmoPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38FViJKmoPk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;beJs4gbKSPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beJs4gbKSPM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Mz0Ruh8Zml0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz0Ruh8Zml0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;-SRDqjBYiGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SRDqjBYiGc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;9yUk683Sl3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yUk683Sl3U[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;_uYptLJ2U78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_uYptLJ2U78#at=221[/video]
new JETS shit roll it up


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;oj4MrBdJBfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj4MrBdJBfI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;lFyTzjJDeCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFyTzjJDeCk[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;1mt3vZHDiM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mt3vZHDiM8[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;XUGm0owk9ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUGm0owk9ec[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;IJtHdkyo0hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJtHdkyo0hc[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;irn9FYJP2fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irn9FYJP2fY[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;KHaOul8gVVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHaOul8gVVc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;VFLEOZifY_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFLEOZifY_g[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;a_AsIa6kLZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_AsIa6kLZI[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;V9VYzNUXGDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9VYzNUXGDA[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;tjKHQeRSvjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjKHQeRSvjk[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;ahitJjavTCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahitJjavTCM[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;7ADgCeYJMN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ADgCeYJMN4[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;aZra34E3au8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZra34E3au8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;3IdLS4hOuak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IdLS4hOuak&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;LxQMBMa_bxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxQMBMa_bxM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;U9Q0jPyrja0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9Q0jPyrja0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;CBCq-Z08OEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBCq-Z08OEs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;4BUqEMNP9zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BUqEMNP9zc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;DWfry6gsxBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWfry6gsxBU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Nj31LWPjFoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj31LWPjFoc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;mq6AiG3qahs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq6AiG3qahs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;YAynuAp-GGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAynuAp-GGk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qjq0BhvLY1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjq0BhvLY1Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;2daXghqHgjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2daXghqHgjQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;YFIQdnfbv4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFIQdnfbv4s[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;cs1a4idxRiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs1a4idxRiY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;Xso6I64o9XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xso6I64o9XE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;nE1kKK_yDUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE1kKK_yDUY[/video]


----------



## rzza (Jun 29, 2011)

why was this thread just posted on facebook?


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

rzza said:


> why was this thread just posted on facebook?


i couldnt tell you i dont have facebook


----------



## rzza (Jun 29, 2011)

rollitup has a facebook and they post things sometimes and they just posted this thread ....


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 29, 2011)

it just a gang of music me, my brothers and friends and cool roll it members have been postin while smokin and chillin


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 30, 2011)

hellz yeah now here's some tokimonsta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEQqkg8PWZ8[video=youtube;oEQqkg8PWZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEQqkg8PWZ8[/video]

she's a female producer with amazing skills.. and shes coming to SF this Friday.

Check out her last album Midnight Menu.. Amazing atmospheric beats.


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;gJpAR_YwrFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJpAR_YwrFU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Flaco918 (Jun 30, 2011)

yea that new spitta shit....hey jets u get that weekend at burnies?? i havent yet gotta find it to download.

r u or anyone else Tyler the Creator/OFWGKTA fans(Odd Future Wolf Gang Kill Them All)??

them dudes are weird and act pretty stupid sometimes. them guys and people like kayne west and eminem..i really cant stand as people, but there music/beats are pretty fuckin nice....i like tyler's....yonker,sandwiches,bastard and seven..my favs.....yo jets post them vids. i can never post the actuall video and always just put up links 

oh and did anyone pick up or listen to big sean's new album,im thinkin bout gettin it soon.


----------



## kbo ca (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64IZftTM7Vs


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 30, 2011)

what up flaco i got that spitta shit a min. ago my homeboy be playing that Odd Future music its alrite heres a video he told me about 
[video=youtube;78_loMbmKJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78_loMbmKJ8[/video] ill put those other video up peace out


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;XSbZidsgMfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;6gqwwNHvkNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gqwwNHvkNw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;PFTLouiUFjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFTLouiUFjI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jun 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;NmViUXwUs70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmViUXwUs70[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;x1gmoAVbnCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1gmoAVbnCc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZOdYDW_DlfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOdYDW_DlfA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;LqC_ka9cppA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqC_ka9cppA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;8sT_ookAknY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sT_ookAknY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;WEtgyB19nSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEtgyB19nSw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;ehrbgENr6kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehrbgENr6kU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;JjVqQGFI0G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjVqQGFI0G0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;-N5GGo0GVCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N5GGo0GVCQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;UodDxqoFwS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UodDxqoFwS0[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 1, 2011)

[youtube]m5Q28csa0dk[/youtube]
[youtube]UBBXuejEdS0[/youtube]
[youtube]_e4dSKaB-Ic[/youtube]
[youtube]O59z-BVpsWs[/youtube]

*GD-MOthafuckIn-P!!*


http://g6d6p6.com/

http://www.slangcorp.com/

http://g6d6p6.bandcamp.com/

http://www.facebook.com/g6d6p6


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

big l "I *got* style plus the *way* that i be flowin is sharp" GDP - SUCCUMB - NEVER HEARD OF THIS OF DUDE COOL SHIT MAN


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;NGVwF03PUu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVwF03PUu8[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;a2ICdCJNaKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2ICdCJNaKI[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;igUsHrFqegE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igUsHrFqegE&feature=fvst[/video]

One of my favorite songs ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;RS_3pED-wJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_3pED-wJo[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;jq101a8tfko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq101a8tfko[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;G-QxnfpTG6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-QxnfpTG6c[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;FnLynqBpL44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnLynqBpL44[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;UZBx2auZErk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZBx2auZErk[/video]

at 2:10 he starts spittin about smoking with medicine men, hell yeah!


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;HpP-8tJ-9Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpP-8tJ-9Js[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;RcXCvEVBqEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcXCvEVBqEM[/video]

Im putting up some of my all-time favs hope you guys like em!


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;quLF_bQdaz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quLF_bQdaz8[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;GFvYIIa9pIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFvYIIa9pIw[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;v0G7acONIRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0G7acONIRc[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;0FwyG2b4uHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FwyG2b4uHE[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;byuQVTdlfos]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byuQVTdlfos[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;QS-HmYZdfvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS-HmYZdfvc[/video]

The actual videos are up for some tracks like this one but I chose the ones with better quality and sometime no video.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hub1mNzKNOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hub1mNzKNOQ[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;nPvOywmsMTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPvOywmsMTA[/video]

Shitty sound quality on this one, but the original album was a cassette and analog. I think the guy labeled it wrong, the album name is The penguins and the artist is 3 Melancholy Gypsys.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;eYnLxwdLsP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYnLxwdLsP0[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;x7Wq8EQ3vYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Wq8EQ3vYk[/video]

video version was censored FUCK THAT!


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;nbCQKCdzs30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbCQKCdzs30[/video]

CLASSIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;-Iau0lpieUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iau0lpieUg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;-0mB59n0zBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0mB59n0zBA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;4lTtmPNJp0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lTtmPNJp0Q[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;q3cVArTK3g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3cVArTK3g8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;gtNlQodFMi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtNlQodFMi8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;jj9Cd9i5XG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj9Cd9i5XG4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;1DzBoJ0-ia8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DzBoJ0-ia8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;49kHHkgJDzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49kHHkgJDzg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;5yi0LV2SwXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yi0LV2SwXk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;osmVPN16YPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osmVPN16YPc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;TbKge-dBSa0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbKge-dBSa0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;C99iG4HoO1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99iG4HoO1c[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;LHv3-ESOOQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHv3-ESOOQE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;GEF-WLKQQZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEF-WLKQQZM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;CUapg2mOehI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUapg2mOehI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;p0hhCjIqavQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0hhCjIqavQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;ah0v9QdCaqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah0v9QdCaqA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;6sCysoMwn1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sCysoMwn1M[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;HC1tMotDrHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC1tMotDrHs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;cyPNdW5emaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyPNdW5emaM[/video]this is my brother rite here fuckin this shit up


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;mSmndYDdlv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSmndYDdlv0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;YZEajf4pKQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZEajf4pKQU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;bRHT7BvEq1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRHT7BvEq1I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;vS_QgQxlNJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS_QgQxlNJ0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;tb4FVYuiWi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb4FVYuiWi8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;jh5wMKqWVh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh5wMKqWVh4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;-O3cLZw3NQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O3cLZw3NQg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;iseyu7595o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iseyu7595o0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;mcB9kDczHvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcB9kDczHvo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;b8RF7ddn4wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8RF7ddn4wA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q3R2ndUofYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3R2ndUofYU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lp2HtkRNCyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp2HtkRNCyQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;Rh4SJyGnctk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh4SJyGnctk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;uyjIjW8CLj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyjIjW8CLj4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;YpdX14zmQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;7cKWXkDPaJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cKWXkDPaJg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;u1godLClL5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1godLClL5s[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;yuGEoLRyYtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGEoLRyYtk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;6F9ei6a07Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F9ei6a07Yg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ipjGYpr5cA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipjGYpr5cA0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;_bCg0BBAi64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bCg0BBAi64[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;PhqKMb01r_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhqKMb01r_Q[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hs-1YqfBtdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs-1YqfBtdE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;OppBExX8EUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OppBExX8EUA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;R6987o-h3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6987o-h3JI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;kl1U73KTD0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1U73KTD0E&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;s5xwbrX4d8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5xwbrX4d8E[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;YF49mEFqE2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF49mEFqE2U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZUaYiT-erc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUaYiT-erc8&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;KcyIT6QijAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcyIT6QijAA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;S7gomt-Og-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7gomt-Og-I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qi0IWwgzeLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi0IWwgzeLA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;DDVs8ixHnUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDVs8ixHnUg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;tqWP1rsAMrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqWP1rsAMrw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;kjD1X2SD2-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjD1X2SD2-I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;-G0Uos-Le9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-G0Uos-Le9M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;wG6seogAnFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG6seogAnFo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;o-EUqXtmBeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-EUqXtmBeE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;AJCSUCMCOqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJCSUCMCOqo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;_2wsx1onlOE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2wsx1onlOE&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;hw_nccJQplE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw_nccJQplE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;VEX57o9G0Ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEX57o9G0Ow&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;p6pepmOEoho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pepmOEoho[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;SL_TCO1fNHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL_TCO1fNHg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;-6fJnyyxL0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6fJnyyxL0o[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZzvL4O3uomg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzvL4O3uomg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;VRIvG7nZDOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRIvG7nZDOw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;R9EuIRsXoL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9EuIRsXoL8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;rkM44pHbxg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM44pHbxg8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;TldUEViX36c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TldUEViX36c&feature=related[/video] having kush for breakfast peace


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;MlyACqc0FWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlyACqc0FWs[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;icnJo6wdgeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icnJo6wdgeQ[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;X96SR8sdf1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X96SR8sdf1U[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;sqYgfX6dfxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqYgfX6dfxc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;Z83PpWGeARo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z83PpWGeARo&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;R5b1KQatcdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5b1KQatcdE[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;B9Ur78wKTS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Ur78wKTS8[/video]


----------



## mattman (Jul 5, 2011)

jetsfool623 said:


> [video=youtube;sqYgfX6dfxc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqYgfX6dfxc&feature=related[/video]


song is real as fuck bro. thx for posting


----------



## jennitallwart (Jul 5, 2011)

[video]http://youtube/ReskJN1fo6Q[/video]

[video]http://youtube/kBtyCtxllP0[/video]

not new but definitely reflects my decade of intoxication.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 5, 2011)

Yoyoooooo, 

Check out '*SCATTER*' i went to school w/ this guy and his brother.. he used to be called 'Scatterbrain' up until a few weeks ago when he found out theres other 'scatterbrain's out there lol


He's "feel good" hip-hop. he has great quality and beats, he can spit and a friend so yeah check it yo! but dont go expecting anything game changing or (r)evolutionary.. yet? hahh 

http://www.facebook.com/thisisscatter?sk=info

http://www.youtube.com/thisisscatter

BOLTON REPRESENT!
[youtube]-AyL3W8_o-4[/youtube]
[youtube]5IIxb11OHm4[/youtube]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;eXrz6rJdMtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXrz6rJdMtE[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;JhqyZeUlE8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhqyZeUlE8U[/video]

Can't believe we made this far with no Beastie's.


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;vJIdEo8YOYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJIdEo8YOYs[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;XrS0s30wx5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrS0s30wx5k&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;AEdSE30krds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEdSE30krds[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;WILyWmT2A-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WILyWmT2A-Q[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;rVqAdIMQZlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVqAdIMQZlk[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;KH5He9TW0mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH5He9TW0mE[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;1ld_tF1AXqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ld_tF1AXqs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;mToo3vY57bU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mToo3vY57bU[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;9aofoBrFNdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aofoBrFNdg[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;xy4FXhkm6Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;HpSeJP2HfaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpSeJP2HfaY[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;ruU6X1a0h64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruU6X1a0h64[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;FdrossKXGb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdrossKXGb4[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;WCbbNOS8Cyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCbbNOS8Cyw[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;xBGcv0cge3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBGcv0cge3I[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;a9ld1Rb7300]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9ld1Rb7300[/video]


----------



## Mort Fink (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;niR_jQgSxl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niR_jQgSxl8[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;8KFONBt7uBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KFONBt7uBg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;m3aIXuo3tl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m3aIXuo3tl4[/video]
new video curren$y roll one up pack the bowl JET LIFE


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;ubodG_cv9JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ubodG_cv9JI[/video]
so more new shit


----------



## rickyfleming (Jul 6, 2011)

These are my new hip hop collection.

1. Trey songs - already taken
2. XCESE - ILLUMINATI
3. Lil wayne - single
4. Randolph - Hip-Hop.


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;_uYptLJ2U78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uYptLJ2U78[/video]

Off of his latest LP Weekend at Burnie's


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;AhmoHrd4Xvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhmoHrd4Xvw&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;72KcL7iRwUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72KcL7iRwUU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Jul 10, 2011)

Mort Fink said:


> [video=youtube;vJIdEo8YOYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJIdEo8YOYs[/video]


dope beat!


----------



## BamaBud (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3epTiQoYSGE


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 11, 2011)

for all you cats who think lil wayne or any other weak ass bitch on the radio is "hot" ....allow me to put you to sleep with one of the hardest beats around, introducing lord quas featuring the almighty j- dilla RIP.... REACT


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnDGMqhl85g


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;QmcNdzXjuJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmcNdzXjuJM[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;AjvZnWQQQXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjvZnWQQQXc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PanthersRBeast (Jul 12, 2011)

Do Hip Hop a favor and listen to Big Pun, Kool G Rap and Nas. All new school shit has destroyed Hip Hop you cant defend the Lil Wayne or anybody else when people say Rap music is nothing but garbage. Fuck all the Hip-Pop Music
Listen to Big Pun's - Beware; Off With His Head; My Turn; Leatherface; John Blaze
Nas - The Message; Halftime; Take It In Blood; Firm Fiasco; My Way; Drunk By Myself; Rewind
Kool G - Thug for Life; Home Sweet Funeral Home, Holla Back, 
50 Cent(Pre Got Shot) - 50 Bars; Slow Doe; Corner Bodega; The Glow


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;fra_YSkK2dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fra_YSkK2dg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;UKjj4hk0pV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKjj4hk0pV4[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;tU1sNlTtcgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU1sNlTtcgQ[/video]
BIG L REST IN PEACE


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;U76Nde6rMTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U76Nde6rMTw[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;E7HjGchKjaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7HjGchKjaI[/video]
THE ONLY DOPE TRACK 50 EVER MADE


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;-TX6o7R8LSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TX6o7R8LSg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;pK0rXbwrYbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK0rXbwrYbU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;inyoiKjVe0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inyoiKjVe0I[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;T_FD5VXuCdA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_FD5VXuCdA&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;FY5PJ9CSqqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY5PJ9CSqqI[/video]


----------



## herbavor (Jul 13, 2011)

not new.. but i found this recently.. pretty iLL

[video=youtube;IteGWI0HnaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IteGWI0HnaU[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 15, 2011)

Anybody posted Shabazz Palaces yet? Best hip hop release so far this year IMO.

[video=youtube;u3LeS3B5ew4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3LeS3B5ew4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## heir proctor (Jul 15, 2011)

Although the new Kendrick Lamar is a strong contender too

[video=youtube;xWvWDu6IAyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWvWDu6IAyY[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 15, 2011)

SHAPE

[youtube]tpTsWj7O3-Y[/youtube]
[youtube]CGl8Zqr9liA[/youtube]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;xRRen4nuVkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRRen4nuVkg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2011)

This is the best rapper
[youtube]H5-G2_1Zj6c[/youtube]


----------



## Flaco918 (Jul 17, 2011)

My crew is who I'd be widdy-be-wid-it
Rose I sippity-sip-it
I'm Quagmire I fuck hoes
My cashflow I giggity-giggity it............................ hahaha quagmire


[video=youtube;hzKIEmWlGP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzKIEmWlGP0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## dranespaul (Jul 17, 2011)

These are my new Hip-Hops.
1. Me again by Dom Kennedy
2. Gate change by Corner boy P
3. Kinn stars by Middle Fingaz.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 17, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/G5VIB0k3pz8[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/G5VIB0k3pz8[/video]

http://youtu.be/G5VIB0k3pz8


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;z3rEbd-d3bM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3rEbd-d3bM[/video]
[video=youtube;oja6TsLoKPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oja6TsLoKPE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2011)

[youtube]7zEGxgH0W4g&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## usm (Jul 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;sCzjYclpwtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCzjYclpwtc[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;-AOx8bcNmdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AOx8bcNmdo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;OTn9PWMGumo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTn9PWMGumo[/video]
one of the freshest beats ive ever heard


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;JEGuS8ttFeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEGuS8ttFeQ[/video]
[video=youtube;CtnJ20UQDgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtnJ20UQDgk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;t-ngBg-R8WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-ngBg-R8WQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y9LIboTcPpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9LIboTcPpU[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;UMasG160DYI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMasG160DYI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;JSgAtqJzryI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSgAtqJzryI[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;3yGNHN55_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yGNHN55_R4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ClarkJizzwald (Jul 21, 2011)

[youtube]XmEy1CCnIGk[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2011)

jetsfool623 said:


> big l "I *got* style plus the *way* that i be flowin is sharp" GDP - SUCCUMB - NEVER HEARD OF THIS OF DUDE COOL SHIT MAN


[youtube]2OxtwWPiR68[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2011)

[youtube]3MUGAxpI0Bc[/youtube]


----------



## Flaco918 (Jul 23, 2011)

one of the most under rated rapper, Cassidy is a fucking beast........ 

http://youtu.be/z_Ruc2ue0J8 <---cant embed this video, he killed it too!


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;EnsZbjiVQJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnsZbjiVQJo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;8Jj-sJmw7fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Jj-sJmw7fo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;t6ypDE2cbbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6ypDE2cbbk[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;DVL4IAKA9Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVL4IAKA9Lc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jn3n_lqQDcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn3n_lqQDcg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;rt-ZE3OtKH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt-ZE3OtKH0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;54JDvneFDcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54JDvneFDcg[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;p6pepmOEoho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pepmOEoho[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;qw0l731D61o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw0l731D61o[/video]


----------



## bump1987 (Jul 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;dFieSQHmQT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFieSQHmQT0[/video]

[video=youtube;enQsdbcMOiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enQsdbcMOiQ[/video]

[video=youtube;bnKdnDS9KtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKdnDS9KtM[/video]

[video=youtube;R6987o-h3JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6987o-h3JI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;e7qlxXbkqgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7qlxXbkqgo[/video]


----------



## bump1987 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll give others a chance to post, I could go for days...


----------



## bump1987 (Jul 25, 2011)

ok ok ill continue haha

[video=youtube;z9-eKhCukW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9-eKhCukW8[/video]

[video=youtube;6iY-FIvbyFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iY-FIvbyFY[/video]

[video=youtube;TfRFbQSlq6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfRFbQSlq6A&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;RYLbjLF08lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLbjLF08lU[/video]

[video=youtube;pbAchGraxtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbAchGraxtk[/video]

[video=youtube;pbAchGraxtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbAchGraxtk[/video]

[video=youtube;JbdtwCMIAxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbdtwCMIAxA[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;X5o5PqXc9N0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5o5PqXc9N0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;ptB6rnjU1Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptB6rnjU1Io[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;CbQMJGmXV-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbQMJGmXV-M[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;HsSpu-94vkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsSpu-94vkY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;juPEmSFNgLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juPEmSFNgLo[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;6wLtLAEbw3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wLtLAEbw3w[/video]


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 26, 2011)

Bop Alloy are so slept on. The hook in this one is infectious.

[video=youtube;8-XrvEUkL5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-XrvEUkL5I[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2011)

newer hard shit
[video=youtube;z4OI0GUCI_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4OI0GUCI_A[/video]


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jul 27, 2011)

i stopped listening to hip-hop when they began to have lyrics written for them, and everything stayed "money, hoes, and guns". i dont like the r&b edge modern hip hop has taken. i still like old school and some 90's stuff, still some very talented underground rappers worth listening to.


----------



## rainman36 (Jul 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;GApxi1XeOvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GApxi1XeOvY[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Jul 30, 2011)

has anyone ever noticed that if you press pause on the vids and then mess around with your arrows for a sec the game snake comes up?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 30, 2011)

new pop taste, sounds, looks, like old pop.. new hip-hop? where..? haha j/k there are a Few..

generations recycled


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 30, 2011)

rainman36 said:


> [video=youtube;GApxi1XeOvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GApxi1XeOvY[/video]


full on garbage


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 30, 2011)

man you guys sure listen to some weird "hip hop" ...

so any randon loser off the boulevard can get some tattoos on his neck and talk about fancy cars or how much money he makes and hes considered a rapper?..lol

listen to this and grow some chest hair, snitches

this old school cool j jam literally kills every single song ive seen on this garbage thread combined...

real artists = mf doom, mf grimm, quasimoto, nas, ll cool j, talib kweli, kool kieth, immortal technique, kool g rap, jedi mind tricks, living legends, vinnie paz, tupac, biggie, ....i dont know why people like this new age stupid wanna be shit


[video=youtube;DphkDgAMKqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DphkDgAMKqY[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;E7t8eoA_1jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ[/video]
[video=youtube;2TN-kDEKxF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TN-kDEKxF0&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Flaco918 (Aug 1, 2011)

i love this thread, keep that shit up fellas, lots of good song/videos. Jetsfool623,put them on game son,lol...Rakim da God, back to the roots

jet life!


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 1, 2011)

yo flaco we goin keep postin we know were putin some fresh shit up LAMES CATCH FEELINGS WE CATCH FLIGHTS - JET LIFE TILL THE NEXT LIFE new curren$y roll 1 up and thats what its all about peace!
[video=youtube;l57rLWJSoUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l57rLWJSoUc&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 1, 2011)

WEST COAST REAL HIP HOP ...BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...so cal, appreciate it or feel the heat[video=youtube;fKrFSb4NBuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKrFSb4NBuY[/video]


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 1, 2011)

jetsfool623 said:


> [video=youtube;e7t8eoa_1jq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7t8eoa_1jq[/video]
> [video=youtube;2tn-kdekxf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tn-kdekxf0&feature=relmfu[/video]



now your talking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jetsfool623 (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;WiX7GTelTPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiX7GTelTPM[/video]
[video=youtube;uzMkk7XDOwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzMkk7XDOwc[/video]
[video=youtube;wPlrN-Sg800]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPlrN-Sg800[/video]


----------



## vanbucknor (Aug 5, 2011)

These are the list of new hip hop songs. 
1. Consequence featuring Kid Cudi - On My Own
2. Game - New Jack City 
3. Drake - Marvin's Room
4. Future featuring Drake - Tony Montana


----------



## dam612 (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;v4K7fNEAhO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4K7fNEAhO4&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the crew GDP is apart of. 'SLANGCORP.' Everybody on that label ruins.

http://soundcloud.com/slangcorp

http://soundcloud.com/g6d6p6

Watch out for these guys yo. they're touring more and more all over the world and turn out some dope as fuck beats too!! youve been warned. lol

You can check out all the diff. associated artist's here: http://www.slangcorp.com/

they even have some free d/l's but definitely support them if you have the means..


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 12, 2012)

ALSO,

as of recently (2 days ago) i have been listening to this guy like fuck. 'BUSDRIVER'

[youtube]BOYX1FDbISM[/youtube]


----------

